# चिकित्सा > सामान्य रोग चिकित्सा > थायराइड >  क्या है थाइरोइड के साधारण कारण

## Apurv Sharma

"*थाइराइड एक सामान्य समस्या है जो कि जनसंख्या के 1 प्रतिशत लोगों में पायी जाती है। थाइराइड एक साइलेंट किलर है जो शरीर को धीरे-धीरे समाप्त करता है। इसलिए थाइराइड का पता चलने पर तुरंत जांच कराकर थाइराइड का उपचार करना चाहिए।*"
*यह ग्रंथि आपके शरीर के मेटाबॉल्जिम को नियंत्रण करती है। यानी जो भोजन हम खाते हैं यह उसे उर्जा में बदलने का काम करती है।

इसके अलावा यह आपके हृदय, मांसपेशियों, हड्डियों व कोलेस्ट्रोल को भी प्रभावित करती है। हम सभी यह जानना चाहते है कि आखिर क्या कारण हो सकते है जिनसे की थाइरोइड होता है | पर इसके कारणों के बारे में अभी तक बहुत कम लोग जानते है। तो आइए हम आपको बताते है 

*

----------


## Apurv Sharma

*थायराइड के साधारण कारण :- 
*वेसे तो इस के कई कारण हो सकते है पर कुछ करक यहाँ दिए गए है |


*1. थायरायडिस-* सामान्यतया यह सिर्फ एक बढ़ा हुआ थायराइड ग्रंथि (घेंघा) है, जिसमें थायराइड हार्मोन बनाने की क्षमता कम हो जाती है।

*2. सोया उत्पाद-* इसोफ्लावोन गहन सोया प्रोटीन, कैप्सूल, और पाउडर के रूप में सोया उत्पादों का जरूरत से ज्यादा प्रयोग भी थायराइड होने के कारण हो सकते है। तो कृपया सावधान रहे |

----------


## Apurv Sharma

*3. दवाएं-* कई बार दवाओं के प्रतिकूल प्रभाव (साइड इफैक्टप) भी थायराइड की वजह होते हैं। तो बिना डॉक्टर की सलाह के दवाई ना ले|
Attachment 906790*

4. ह्य्पोथालमिक रोग-* थायराइट की समस्या पिट्यूटरी ग्रंथि के कारण भी होती है क्यों कि यह थाइरोइड ग्रंथि हार्मोन को उत्पादन करने के संकेत नहीं दे पाती।


*5. आयोडीन की कमी-* भोजन में आयोडीन की कमी या ज्यादा इस्तेमाल भी थायराइड की समस्या में इजाफा करता है। तो कृपया इस के प्रति सचेत रहे |

----------


## Apurv Sharma

*6. विकिरण थैरेपी-* यह तो आप जानते है ही की ये कितने खतरनाक है| सिर, गर्दन और चेस्ट की विकिरण थैरेपी के कारण या टोंसिल्स, लिम्फ नोड्स, थाइमस ग्रंथि की समस्या या मुंहासे के लिए विकिरण उपचार के कारण्*ा।

*7. तनाव-* आज का जीवन तनाव से पूर्ण है तो जब व्यक्ति के तनाव का स्तर बढ़ता है तो इसका सबसे ज्यादा असर हमारी थायरायड ग्रंथि पर पड़ता है। यह ग्रंथि हार्मोन के स्राव को बढ़ा देती  है। जिस से थाइरोइड के बीमारी होने का खतरा बड जाता है | तो खुश रहे तनाव पूर्ण जीवन ना व्यतीत करे |
Attachment 906791

----------


## Apurv Sharma

*8. आनुवानाशिक -* अगर पहले आप के परिवार में किसी को थायराइड की समस्या है तो आपको थायराइड होने की संभावना ज्यादा रहती है। यह थायराइड का सबसे अहम कारण है। तो इस लिए समय पर ईस की जाँच करते रहेये| 

*9. ग्रेव्स रोग-* ग्रेव्स रोग थायराइड का सबसे बड़ा कारण है। इसमें थायरायड ग्रंथि से थायरायड हार्मोन का स्राव बहुत अधिक बढ़ जाता है। ग्रेव्स रोग ज्यादातर 20 और 40 की उम्र के बीच की महिलाओं को प्रभावित करता है, क्योंकि ग्रेव्स रोग आनुवंशिक कारकों से संबंधित वंशानुगत विकार है, इसलिए थाइराइड रोग एक ही परिवार में कई लोगों को प्रभावित कर सकता है।

*10. गर्भावस्था-* थायराइड का अगला कारण है गर्भावस्था , जिसमें प्रसवोत्तर अवधि भी शामिल है। गर्भावस्था एक स्त्री के जीवन में ऐसा समय होता है जब उसके पूरे शरीर में बड़े पैमाने पर परिवर्तन होता है, और वह तनाव ग्रस्त रहती है। 

*11. रजोनिवृत्ति-* रजोनिवृत्ति भी थायराइड का कारण है क्योंकि रजोनिवृत्ति के समय एक महिला में कई प्रकार के हार्मोनल परिवर्तन होते है। जो कई बार थायराइड की वजह बनती

----------

